# Vivarium Pests



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello, this is my first thread here, i am mostly a fish guy, but i am venturing into darts now as well. Anyways, i have set up a vivarium with a gravel bottom, and a nice water feature in the middle (no false bottom or anything, just an airstone for a little water circulation). There is a good amount of hiding places in this tank, and i have begun to notice lots of small little flies flying around my tank. I dont want these getting out into my house, but im not sure what to do. Thanks for any help that could be offered.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Those are probably fungus gnats. Like the name implies, they eat fungus. I don't think they'll venture far from the tank. Drying out the tank should get rid of them. They aren't hazardous, just annoying.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I have them and not only are they entertaining to watch, but they help keep your little "biosphere" clean...


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Just another tasty snack for your darts imo....I had a bunch, now they are gone


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

alright thanks alot guys, i figure they will be a good food source once i get my darts in there,just dont want em all over my house


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

I had this problem earlier this week with my newly set up viv. I took frogface's advice and I opened the tank for a bit to let it dry out. Within a few minutes all the flies woke up so I grabbed my vacuum and went crazy on em! It solved the problem...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Fungus gnats are normally only a problem in the initial stages of setting up a enclosure. Once the microbial fauna matures they tend to disappear. In the horticultural trade they are considered to be a pest as the larva are reported to damage roots and in higher populations damage or kill plants. 

Ed


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Regalia said:


> I had this problem earlier this week with my newly set up viv. I took frogface's advice and I opened the tank for a bit to let it dry out. Within a few minutes all the flies woke up so I grabbed my vacuum and went crazy on em! It solved the problem...


haha i can picture doing this and spazzing with the vacuum in my mind lol 



Ed said:


> Fungus gnats are normally only a problem in the initial stages of setting up a enclosure. Once the microbial fauna matures they tend to disappear. In the horticultural trade they are considered to be a pest as the larva are reported to damage roots and in higher populations damage or kill plants.
> 
> Ed


interesting, thanks this makes me fell much better that they should diminish


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I've got them too and they drive us nuts. We don't have many but they tend to get around our house. I've been upstairs reading in bed and they are attracted to the light. All my vivs are downstairs so obviously they get around. The hubby (not a frog person) doesn't mind the fruit flies because they don't get all over. The gnats drive him insane. I do believe they have gone away for the most part after I got the frogs out of QT and in the tanks. The tanks may have also had a bloom of springs and maybe they out competed them. Who knows, at least they're gone because dang were they annoying.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Most likely fungus gnats... they are usually found when a viv is newly established. And like someone said above, they are a good food source hah.


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

well they are definately fungus gnats, im watching them eat the fuzzy stuff growing on my driftwood. also i am apparently a pro at culturing them


----------

